# Need plant IDd



## ricoishere (Jan 23, 2009)

Picked up this plant, and it was not labeled. Any help out there?


----------



## freshyleif (Jan 9, 2008)

Just a guess but if it has a thick stem then I would say Anubias barteri.


----------



## drug (Jan 7, 2010)

Sticking it into the substrate is a bad idea. Keep in tied on a stone or wood.


----------



## davemonkey (Mar 29, 2008)

Anubias. The rhizome (thick part where the leaves begin) will rot if it's left buried like that. Try burying only the roots or attach it to driftwood/rock/etc...


----------



## MaD_Sci (Aug 14, 2009)

Definetely Anubias, make sure the rhizome isn't planted in the substrate or it'll rot.


----------

